
Magnetic Fields As You’ve Never Seen Them Before - kyro
http://www.environmentalgraffiti.com/offbeat-news/magnetic-fields-as-youve-never-seen-them-before/1393
======
bayareaguy
Here's a link directly to the film's page -
[http://www.semiconductorfilms.com/root/Magnetic_Movie/Magnet...](http://www.semiconductorfilms.com/root/Magnetic_Movie/Magnetic.htm)

